# baby molly help now



## pj1218 (Jun 11, 2011)

hi i just got back from the store and i go to look at my tank and their are molly babies ( only 2 the rest must of been eaten ) and i wanted to keep them but i didnt know how to and i need to know now. can i keep them in a fish bowl temporarily untill i can get something else and if i cant what do i keep them in and do they need a filter while their babies and what do they need i know they need their own tank and special food but what else? thanks for the help i really wanna keeps these


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just take regular molly green flake food and crush it up into flour. Feed them that for about 10 days and then they should be able to start eating larger bits.
You can keep them in pretty much anything, the bigger the better. They don't even need a filter, but that's because you'll be feeding them so much that you'll have to make partial water changes very frequently anyway. After a month or so they should be safe to put back in with the parents.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

As long as its not too cold I have grown out plenty of fry in fish bowls. If only mollys in the tank it wont take too long for them to be large enough to return to the tank with the parents, possibly 2 weeks with constant feeding and water changes.


----------

